# Just ordered my roller



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

So I finally found a decent price on a roller for my Mclane, $119.00 on sale. What I always wondered was, if the roller is in front and lays down the grass, how does it get cut? Am I missing something here? I would think it would have to roll it down AFTER it got cut.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Sidney said:


> So I finally found a decent price on a roller for my Mclane, $119.00 on sale. What I always wondered was, if the roller is in front and lays down the grass, how does it get cut? Am I missing something here? I would think it would have to roll it down AFTER it got cut.


I wondered the same thing when I installed a roller on the front of my TruCut. It works great, wish I had done it long before now, it cuts great.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I had a problem maintaining a higher HOC on PRG this winter with my front roller. But, now, with a low HOC on my bermuda I've never had a problem with it laying down. But I've also never cut above 1".


----------



## athenot (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a roller on my TruCut. What happens is the roller first pushes the grass down forward. After the roller has cleared, the grass bounces backwards and meets the reel.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

For me the front smooth roller really makes better stripes. But also helps prevent scalping. The grooved roller is best for standing the blades up to get cut.

On my putting greens area for example, I use a smooth roller because I am cutting so low, the grooves roller leaves marks on the turf. So anything under half inch for me gets the smooth roller. Above half inch I use grooved. If you really want to stand blades up the best option is a groomer or even a brush. Swardman sells a brush but I don't think the local outlet sells it.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Austinite said:


> For me the front smooth roller really makes better stripes. But also helps prevent scalping. The grooved roller is best for standing the blades up to get cut.
> 
> On my putting greens area for example, I use a smooth roller because I am cutting so low, the grooves roller leaves marks on the turf. So anything under half inch for me gets the smooth roller. Above half inch I use grooved. If you really want to stand blades up the best option is a groomer or even a brush. Swardman sells a brush but I don't think the local outlet sells it.


The brush seems to be a separate cartridge, so you would still have the issue of brushing your yard just to roll back over it before it gets to the reel. The only option I believe would be a traditional groomer, although like you said, the grooved roller helps avoid laying down the grass that a smooth roller would.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

smurg said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > For me the front smooth roller really makes better stripes. But also helps prevent scalping. The grooved roller is best for standing the blades up to get cut.
> ...


right. The first time. But after that the blades will pop up after the roller. Problem most people face is rolling over and over. So the blades are laying flat to begin with. Which is also the reason we should alternate directions when mowing. A brush will fix that problem. Even with a roller.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, I got the UPS notice that it has been delivered to the house. I can't wait to get home! Too bad the grass doesn't need cutting, I cut it Sunday. But I'm gonna do it anyway!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

The roller does bend the grass an overall direction and significantly reduces scalping. But, to the point made before, the reel spins forward pulling the grass up and into the bedknife after the roller has passed.

The roller is actually putting less pressure on the grass because it is dispersing the same lawn mower weight across a 20" surface vs a 2" service with 2x front caster wheels. Although you are getting a consistent stripe with the roller, its actually pushing down on the grass less than if you had 2 wheels holding all that weight.

think the best way to look at the impact of the grass being pushed down


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Casters and the side tires leave more of a mark from pushing down grass.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

So I have the roller attached.



But my grass catcher scratched it all up.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Concrete will end up scratching it up too, but most importantly, how does the lawn look? Feedback?


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

I have had a roller for years. came with the mower. the only thing I had to do last year was change out the bearings.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jbrown said:


> I have had a roller for years. came with the mower. the only thing I had to do last year was change out the bearings.


Your lawn is looking as great as always!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jbrown said:


> I have had a roller for years. came with the mower. the only thing I had to do last year was change out the bearings.


Poor dog in the cone of shame. But that lawn though! :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Sidney said:


> So I finally found a decent price on a roller for my Mclane, $119.00 on sale. What I always wondered was, if the roller is in front and lays down the grass, how does it get cut? Am I missing something here? I would think it would have to roll it down AFTER it got cut.


You just convinced me to finally pull the trigger on this. I've been wanting one for 2 years now!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Sidney said:


> So I have the roller attached.
> 
> 
> 
> But my grass catcher scratched it all up.


Sidney 
After 4 years the black pain on mine is gone. Too many turns on the sidewalk when cutting the grass. Still works awesome. I enjoyed my yard a lot more after buying a reel roller.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

As stated above the reel blades will lift the blades and cut them. The main reason for the solid rollers is to prevent scalping when cutting so short. Having the contact point in the middle is the biggest aid to prevent scalp and to produce a flatter truer consistent cut.

If people are handy a front roller can be built at home for $35.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

jdpber said:


> As stated above the reel blades will lift the blades and cut them. The main reason for the solid rollers is to prevent scalping when cutting so short. Having the contact point in the middle is the biggest aid to prevent scalp and to produce a flatter truer consistent cut.
> 
> If people are handy a front roller can be built at home for $35.


Did you diy that one?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> > As stated above the reel blades will lift the blades and cut them. The main reason for the solid rollers is to prevent scalping when cutting so short. Having the contact point in the middle is the biggest aid to prevent scalp and to produce a flatter truer consistent cut.
> ...


yes


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

jdpber said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > jdpber said:
> ...


I just ordered one today but I did consider making one


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Sidney said:


> So I finally found a decent price on a roller for my Mclane, $119.00 on sale. What I always wondered was, if the roller is in front and lays down the grass, how does it get cut? Am I missing something here? I would think it would have to roll it down AFTER it got cut.


I also ordered one but I haven't gotten any confirmation that my order has been placed. The money has been taken out from my account.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I called Reel Rollers to verify my order was placed. It came in today:


Can't wait to mow


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Can the Mclane mower with a front roller make stripes on a bermuda lawn cutting it at 13/16"?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Since no one with a better lawn has answered your question about stripes, I'll throw this out there.

20 in 7 blade McLane w/ reelrollers roller bar, lawn cut at 7/8", or 14/16ths of an inch. 
It would be more impressive if the lawn wasn't so thatchy. I'm maintaining at 7/8" (so far) which was last year's scalping height. (Did not have proper reel mower last year) This year's scalp was at 5/8" in one direction only, but the lawn has never seen a power rake, verticutter, or dethatcher machine, ever. Grass is unknown Bermuda hybrid. 
Striping would be more pronounced no doubt with a greensmower type machine with a rear drum.

Personally, I'm not really into stripes. But I wouldn't be without the front roller. Unless you have a flat, leveled lawn that is smooth like a billiards table, a roller is absolutely essential and indispensable. Neither of the lawns I cut are flat, smooth or leveled. They could not be cut sub 1" without the roller. If you do have a leveled lawn, the roller will take the reel cut look to a higher level.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you got a chance at near an inch. The weight is half a greens... It'll probably take double passes and it won't last long.


----------

